# wanted Marriott Cypress Harbout 8/16-8/23



## RebV (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking for a week a this resort starting on the 15th or 16th through around the 25th. Need to be home on the 26th for kids school stuff.  Usually use Getaways for this resort but waited too long. Kids love this resort, but would also consider Grand Vista in a pinch.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 28, 2014)

Work2travl said:


> Looking for a week a this resort starting on the 15th or 16th through around the 25th. Need to be home on the 26th for kids school stuff.  Usually use Getaways for this resort but waited too long. Kids love this resort, but would also consider Grand Vista in a pinch.



I checked II and I dont see anything for Cypress Harbour until September.  I do see a few Grand Vista units but the are efficiency units.


----------



## RebV (Jul 29, 2014)

*Still looking*

Thanks for looking.  I saw that as well.  Still hopeful something will come up.


----------



## probowlsurf (Jul 31, 2014)

*AC*

AC cypress harbour. Comes to about 400 for a 2 br. 16th-23rd


----------

